# Mikro zu Superlux HD 681



## Forever alone (6. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mich dazu entschlossen, diese Kopfhörer zu kaufen: Superlux HD681 schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland , weil sie billig sind und auch ganz ordentlichen Klang liefern sollen.
Für die bräuchte ich aber auch noch ein passendes Mikro, nach Möglickeit billig und gut! 

Nun meine Frage:

Welches Mikro würdet ihr mir dazu empfehlen?

Gibt es auch entsprechende Halterungen oder Befestigungen, dass das ganze fast wie ein Headset ist?


Danke für die Antworten im Vorraus!


----------



## Madz (6. April 2012)

> Gibt es auch entsprechende Halterungen oder Befestigungen, dass das ganze fast wie ein Headset ist?


Nein, aber ein komplettes Mikrofon:

[User-Review] Antlion ModMic


----------



## beren2707 (6. April 2012)

Wobei es bei einem Kopfhörer, der 20€ gekostet hat, wohl sinnvoller wäre, ein Mikrofon zu nehmen, das nicht mehr als der Kopfhörer kostet; ein Zalman-Mic sollte durchaus genügen. Klar, gegen das ModMic kommt es nicht (ganz) an, ist dafür ungleich preiswerter.


----------



## Forever alone (6. April 2012)

Wow, also das hört sich mal richtig gut an. Dass es sowas gibt! 
Das einzige, was mich daran stört ist eben der Preis, für das gebotene nicht zuviel, aber ich bin eigentlich auf der Suche nach billigerem... Gibt's auch billigere Lösungen?

Danke für deine Antwort, vielleicht muss ich eben mehr springen lassen.


----------



## Madz (6. April 2012)

> Gibt's auch billigere Lösungen?


Nicht in dieser Form.


----------



## Forever alone (6. April 2012)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Wobei es bei einem Kopfhörer, der 20€ gekostet hat, wohl sinnvoller wäre, ein Mikrofon zu nehmen, das nicht mehr als der Kopfhörer kostet; ein Zalman-Mic sollte durchaus genügen. Klar, gegen das ModMic kommt es nicht (ganz) an, ist dafür ungleich preiswerter.



Ja, der Kopfhörer ist für seinen Preis echt spitze und wird immer wieder als Geheimtipp empfohlen. Das Zalman-Mikro muss ich dann aber irgendwie selber an die Kopfhörer befestigen, oder?

Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## Madz (6. April 2012)

Das Zalman Mikro wird ans Kabel des Kopfhörer geklemmt.


----------



## Forever alone (6. April 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> Das Zalman Mikro wird ans Kabel des Kopfhörer geklemmt.


 
Achso, okay. Und von der Stimmqualität her auch noch gut? Dann wär das doch auch ganz gut für mich geeignet, was meinst du?


----------



## Heretic (6. April 2012)

Es reicht ansich vollkommen aus. Die Qualität ist gut.
Je nach dem kann es aber dazu kommen , dass das Mikro(also eher die Hörer) dich nicht ganz versteht , weils relativ weit weg ist...

Wenn du aber bereit bist auch mal ne bischne lauter zu sprechen klappts sehr gut.

Wenn du sehr viel mit dem Mikro machst wäre das ModMic aber ne überlegung Wert. 
Ich will es jetzt bestellen , weil mir das Zalman langsam aufm geist geht ^^

MfG Heretic


----------



## Forever alone (6. April 2012)

Heretic schrieb:


> Es reicht ansich vollkommen aus. Die Qualität ist gut.
> Je nach dem kann es aber dazu kommen , dass das Mikro(also eher die Hörer) dich nicht ganz versteht , weils relativ weit weg ist...
> 
> Wenn du aber bereit bist auch mal ne bischne lauter zu sprechen klappts sehr gut.
> ...


 
Ja, also wenn die Qualität an sich passt, hab ich mit dem lauter Reden kein Problem. Und schön billig ist es ja auch. 
Benutzt wird es nur für TS, Skype, solche Sachen. Also da reicht sicher auch sowas aus.
Also wird's das Zalman werden.
Danke für eure Beratung!


----------



## K3n$! (6. April 2012)

Also ich hab die Kombo Superlux HD668B + Zalman Mic und das funktioniert 1a. Bisher hat sich noch niemand beschwert
und lauter sprechen musste ich bisher auch nicht. Man muss das Mikrofon nur richtig einstellen. Meiner Meinung nach hat 
das Mikrofon eine bessere Sprachqualität als das von meinem alten Speedlink Headset. 

Ich hab das dann per Tesaband am Soundkabel vom KH befestigt. Funktioniert super und kostet kaum etwas. 

Also, wenn du nicht so viel ausgeben willst, dann ist das Zalman Mic echt eine Überlegung Wert.


----------



## Forever alone (6. April 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Kombo Superlux HD668B + Zalman Mic und das funktioniert 1a. Bisher hat sich noch niemand beschwert
> und lauter sprechen musste ich bisher auch nicht. Man muss das Mikrofon nur richtig einstellen. Meiner Meinung nach hat
> das Mikrofon eine bessere Sprachqualität als das von meinem alten Speedlink Headset.
> 
> ...


 

Ja und ich brauch da auch keine top Sprachqualität, also für den Preis, was dann das Superlux und das Zalman zusammen kosten gibt es glaub ich wirklich nichts besseres.


----------



## K3n$! (6. April 2012)

Das stimmt wirklich. Aber durch den KH bin ich echt auf den Geschmack gekommen. 
Wenn Beyerdynamics die neue Serie Ende Juni herausbringt, werde ich mir die sicherlich mal genauer angucken. 
Da soll man dann ja auch eine Art Headset draus bauen können


----------



## Madz (6. April 2012)

Sag ich doch, die totale "Einstiegsdroge".


----------



## TotalWarFan (18. Juli 2012)

Ich werde mir nun auch das Superlux HD 681-B kaufen jedoch ist es momentan überall ausgekauft.Eine Wartezeit von 1-2 Wochen muss man berücksichtigen.
Nur mal ganz ehrlich.Das Zalman ist ja sehr billig=4,70 Euro.Aber was bringts wenn man dann noch 5-9 Euro Versand bezahlt?


----------

